# Canadian Ship H 1070



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

For many years I have wondered about the origins of the name of a Canadian registered OBO called the H1070. I first saw it in El Palito in Venezuela in 1966 or 7.
Can anyone help please ?


----------



## cunamara (Aug 9, 2005)

As far as I can remember H1060 and H1070 were going to be called after local two New Brunswick politicians but, after a falling out with the late K.C. Irving who owned the vessels, they were given the hull construction numbers from Saint John Shipbuilding and Drydock Co. Ltd which was also owned owned by the Irvings.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi

H-1060
Ex - M.J. BOYLEN
call sign VCJQ 
owners - Irving Oil Co, speed 15.5 
built 1964 at St John SB & DD, St John
loa 690.44 

H1070
VCKW call signals
owners - Bays Waters Co Ltd
15.5 speed
built 1966 St John SS& DD Ltd, St John

I gather KC fell out with M.J. Boylen, a businessman with mining interests, and renamed the ship and the '70 was never actually given a name, stayed with its yard number.

Both were still in service when I joined in 1981 - there were some horror stories about life in the engine room (both steam ships) as I gather they were in pretty poor condition. I'm pleased to say I managed to keep clear of them staying on the motor vessels.

One if not both were towed to Spain for scrap in the early 80's - perhaps 83.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks to both of you. Mystery solved !!
Isn't the Internet amazing ...........


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

One of the politicians was the Premier Louis Robichaud I understand . Ended up as a Senator . Passed away a couple of years ago .


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I always thought that those ships gave a good insight into old JC Irving's personality. By not naming them but leaving them with the hull number he showed first his disdain for the men they were to be named after and secondly ensured that almost 50 years later, it would be remembered why.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I did a Google on KC and Loius and saw an interesting first TV broadcast with KC and Louis when they were both on the same page .
Apparently KC gave Boylen(a NB geologist ) $ 3 million to start up NB Smelting and also supported Louis Robichaud in his sucessfull bid to be Premier to the tune of $ 60,000. Both huge sums in those days .
It appears that both Boylen and Robichaud then went on there separate ways with their own adgenda . KC and Louis never spoke again after that and the vessels remained without names till the day they were scrapped .


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Until a recent "spring clean" I had a copy of a magazine article about the family from the mid 80's - People magazine I think. What ever you thought of them and their methods KC certainly appeared to be very farsighted individul, a fascinating story of a very singlminded family.
The third generation were just starting to step into the business as I left in '91 - Ken had completed a trip as an oiler on the Ocean or Canada, can't remember which - are they still as big an influence in the Maritimes or are they beginning to wane as they reach the third or possibly now the fourth generation?


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Were not those two ships laid up in Sydney NS for some considerable time??


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

I believe they were in the very early 80's, and from there towed to Spain for scrap in about '83/


----------



## shieldrow (Jun 9, 2010)

Some more info on H1070

According to the "Bulk Carrier Register" 1976 edition, H1070 was 30,360 tons dwt, steam turbine (possibly Canadian GE) driven, built in 1966 by St Johns shipbuilding co N.B. for Bays-water and managed by Kent Line managers P.O. box 725 ST Johns N.B. Canada.

Regards


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I small correction > St Johns is in Newfoundland . It is Saint John Shipbuilding New Brunswick.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Irvingman said:


> Until a recent "spring clean" I had a copy of a magazine article about the family from the mid 80's - People magazine I think. What ever you thought of them and their methods KC certainly appeared to be very farsighted individul, a fascinating story of a very singlminded family.
> The third generation were just starting to step into the business as I left in '91 - Ken had completed a trip as an oiler on the Ocean or Canada, can't remember which - are they still as big an influence in the Maritimes or are they beginning to wane as they reach the third or possibly now the fourth generation?


Certainly not on the wane. Irving Shipyard, Halifax has just been awarded a 30 year, $23 billion contract to build the future Canadian Navy fleet.


----------



## Ger7424 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re:H-1070*

I worked as 2nd Cook aboard the 1070, she was still in dry dock and in fact I was the first cook hired for her. It was a few days before she was launched, without fanfare. We left Saint John and headed fo dalhousie N.B to load iron ore, then off to Antwerp. I think it was in 1966 (summer). It was a long time ago,so8'm not positive about that. So I'm ok for a correction. Great program, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ger7424 said:


> I worked as 2nd Cook aboard the 1070, she was still in dry dock and in fact I was the first cook hired for her. It was a few days before she was launched, without fanfare. We left Saint John and headed fo dalhousie N.B to load iron ore, then off to Antwerp. I think it was in 1966 (summer). It was a long time ago,so8'm not positive about that. So I'm ok for a correction. Great program, keep up the good work!!!


Do you by any chance remember who the Old Man was? Captain John Harding perhaps?


----------



## Ger7424 (Feb 6, 2012)

Absolutely!! You get the prize!


----------



## Ger7424 (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't know if I replied in proper place. In case I didn't, my reply was: absolutely! You get the prize! Lol. Capt. Harding was an ex-navy man.


----------



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ger7424 said:


> Don't know if I replied in proper place. In case I didn't, my reply was: absolutely! You get the prize! Lol. Capt. Harding was an ex-navy man.


Right on!! I sent you a private email with more.


----------



## LanniH (Mar 31, 2012)

*I wonder if you knew my Dad, Noel Humphries, Chief Engineer?*



Ger7424 said:


> I worked as 2nd Cook aboard the 1070, she was still in dry dock and in fact I was the first cook hired for her. It was a few days before she was launched, without fanfare. We left Saint John and headed fo dalhousie N.B to load iron ore, then off to Antwerp. I think it was in 1966 (summer). It was a long time ago,so8'm not positive about that. So I'm ok for a correction. Great program, keep up the good work!!!


I believe he was on the H1070 from its first sailing till 1970... I have an unusual "claim to fame" as I was conceived on her!(Bounce)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I had totally forgotten about the H1070..we (BSC) chartered her for a couple of Seven Islands/Port Cartier to UK voyages in the first half of the 70's.....

geoff


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

LanniH - that could be the start of a very interesting thread !! I remember a few wives who paid off before their husbands because of "Company rules.".
What a story to tell ones grandchildren.


----------



## Ger7424 (Feb 6, 2012)

I cannot remember the name of the Chief Engineer, but I do remember he had a white beard, and I think he was British. Am I correct? He had his wife on board a few times on trips we made.


----------



## LanniH (Mar 31, 2012)

Thankfully it wasn't fashionable then to name your children where they were conceived, lol !
As for a white beard, I never knew him with one, I'll check with mum, but yes British although would probably say Welsh. Mum sailed with him a few times, also with my brothers when they were very young, including '66 (through the St Lawrence Seaway) & '70.


----------



## greatmemories (Aug 21, 2012)

*Looking for memories*

Hello, I was also aboard the SS H 1070 back in 1970. I have been looking for a picture of the boat for 40 years but unfortunatelly I have been unable to come across one. I was wondering and hoping that someone here would have one. If you could contact me about any information that would be helpful, it would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Greatmemories,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Hopefully one of the members will be able to help with your request. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

I visited the 1060 maybe in Halisax NS. Crewed by some wild Newfies. I was told the partnership that was building them were going to name each ship after the others wife but one partner was caught pronging the others wife and everything sort of blew up. That's when they went back to the yard numbers. Probably not true but way more interesting....


----------



## A.J.Obermeier (Dec 16, 2012)

jaolt1 said:


> Do you by any chance remember who the Old Man was? Captain John Harding perhaps?


I only remember the First Officer, a Mr. Hoffert There were a few German fellows around from other Irving Ships, e.g Irving Glen and Irving Stream. We sure had fun in Antwerp. (Thumb) 

Hope this helps a bit John Obermeier


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

LanniH said:


> Thankfully it wasn't fashionable then to name your children where they were conceived, lol .....


I thought the same thing as soon as I read your post LanniH. There used to be (maybe still is) a port in Shark Bay, Western Australia, called Useless Loop .... Best keep the Beckhams away from there!

John T


----------



## Covedell (Apr 8, 2013)

*H1070*

Hi
I was a stoker on the H1070 in 1979 on her last voyage.We were offloading a load of deisel fuel in St.John's Newfoundland when just at the end of my 4:00 AM shift ,the water pump failed.As there was no water going through the cooling tubes,the Engineer shut the boilers down .After many attempts to relight them and no water circulating with unburnt fuel and pressure building,The cheif ordered everyone topside.No sooner was the engine room door closed then the
starbord boiler blew her stack,spewing red hot junks of carbon out the funnel and splatering on the deck.It was a very tense and scary night in the harbour.We could not enter the engine room for 24 hours after because of the heat and when we did it was a mess.What was once a square boiler was now a steel balloon having popped the plate bolts off like buttons.It took us a while to repair the ship enough so that we could steam back to St.John N.B with the port boiler.I assume the ship went to scrap after that.I hope this adds some more info in her timeline.


----------



## Fred Field (Mar 24, 2013)

Derek Roger said:


> I small correction > St Johns is in Newfoundland . It is Saint John Shipbuilding New Brunswick.


Being picky
St. John's NL, Saint John NB and St John US Virgin Islands, OH the 'fun' I have had with that.
Getting on a plane thinking it is for St. John's and winding up in Saint John is not to bad, never happened to me, but imagine getting on a plane in Heathrow expecting to go to Sydney Australia and winding up in Sydney, Nova Scotia, and it has happened


----------



## Covedell (Apr 8, 2013)

*h1070*



Fred Field said:


> Being picky
> St. John's NL, Saint John NB and St John US Virgin Islands, OH the 'fun' I have had with that.
> Getting on a plane thinking it is for St. John's and winding up in Saint John is not to bad, never happened to me, but imagine getting on a plane in Heathrow expecting to go to Sydney Australia and winding up in Sydney, Nova Scotia, and it has happened


I've met a few people who "were in the same boat" and landed in the wrong "St.John"


----------



## shipman56 (Sep 24, 2011)

*H1070*



Covedell said:


> Hi
> I was a stoker on the H1070 in 1979 on her last voyage.We were offloading a load of deisel fuel in St.John's Newfoundland when just at the end of my 4:00 AM shift ,the water pump failed.As there was no water going through the cooling tubes,the Engineer shut the boilers down .After many attempts to relight them and no water circulating with unburnt fuel and pressure building,The cheif ordered everyone topside.No sooner was the engine room door closed then the
> starbord boiler blew her stack,spewing red hot junks of carbon out the funnel and splatering on the deck.It was a very tense and scary night in the harbour.We could not enter the engine room for 24 hours after because of the heat and when we did it was a mess.What was once a square boiler was now a steel balloon having popped the plate bolts off like buttons.It took us a while to repair the ship enough so that we could steam back to St.John N.B with the port boiler.I assume the ship went to scrap after that.I hope this adds some more info in her timeline.


The boiler on the H1070 was rebuilt and she was back in service in the fall of 1979. Finally taken out of service with her near sister the H1060 in the summer of 1981 when the cost of bunkers to run them and introduction of two new product tankers in the Irving fleet made them surplus. Both ships laid-up in Sydney (Cape Breton Is) until 1983 when they were towed to Spain for scrap.


----------



## Covedell (Apr 8, 2013)

*H1070*

Thanks for the info about the boiler Shipman56.I always wondered what happened to her after I left .Are you still working the boats?


----------



## Simon Tanner (Sep 5, 2010)

My Dad was the Purser in early 70's. I have some photos of the 1070 in ice in Halifax if you are interested ?


----------



## Covedell (Apr 8, 2013)

*H 1070*

Would your father have been on the ship in 1979?I don't remember who the purser was.I would most definately love to see some photo of the 1070.


----------



## greatmemories (Aug 21, 2012)

oh my god! I would very much appriciate it if I could see them pictures. I have been searching everywhere for them pictures for years.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

greatmemories said:


> Hello, I was also aboard the SS H 1070 back in 1970. I have been looking for a picture of the boat for 40 years but unfortunatelly I have been unable to come across one. I was wondering and hoping that someone here would have one. If you could contact me about any information that would be helpful, it would be greatly appriciated.[
> 
> Perhaps if you contacted Kent Line in Saint John they may be able to provide you a photograph .


----------



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Ss H1070*



Derek Roger said:


> greatmemories said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I was also aboard the SS H 1070 back in 1970. I have been looking for a picture of the boat for 40 years but unfortunatelly I have been unable to come across one. I was wondering and hoping that someone here would have one. If you could contact me about any information that would be helpful, it would be greatly appriciated.[
> ...


----------



## Covedell (Apr 8, 2013)

jaolt1 said:


> Derek Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Just posted a photo of the '70 on this site yesterday. Enjoy!
> ...


----------



## Irvingvet (Oct 25, 2013)

Ger7424 said:


> I cannot remember the name of the Chief Engineer, but I do remember he had a white beard, and I think he was British. Am I correct? He had his wife on board a few times on trips we made.


I was 3rd Officer on the H1070 from the end of June '73 to January '74. The Chief Eng. was a Welshman named Jones (Harry Jones, I think) and the 2nd eng. was an old German fellow named George.
The Captain was still John Harding.


----------



## grbosse (Jan 25, 2014)

*H1070*

I was on the ore carrier Rio Caroni/5LOB tied up in Newport, South Wales when the H1070 tied up just behind us. I remember it for the parties we had on board and ashore. Would anybody recall whether H1070 cargo was refined or crude? I'm writing my maritime travels and would like to get as many facts as correct at possible.


----------



## Irvingvet (Oct 25, 2013)

In 1973, on the H1070, we carried iron ore to Newcastle and titanium
ore to Rotterdam. In both cases, we came back with refined products
for the US eastern seaboard. The rest of the time, we'd load refined
products for Canadian and US ports.
I'd be very surprised if The H1070 ever carried crude oil as her total
loading capacity was only about 33,000 tons and the crude from anywhere in those days was handled by VLCCs. In Canada, VLCCs 
would unload at the GULF refinery of Point Tupper, NS


----------



## grbosse (Jan 25, 2014)

*H1070*

Thanks for the rapid reply. I was only visiting aboard and at that time probably didn't wonder what she was carrying or not. However, what surprises me, the H1070 is one of the many vessels I visited that I can remember her name.

gil


----------



## Burns (Jan 15, 2017)

When you saw H1070 in Venezuela my father was on board as 3rd engineer. His name was Arden Burns from Nova Scotia.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

We (BSC) chartered her a couple of times,or more, from St.Lawrence to Newport and the Tyne,with Iron Ore...she caused much interest.

geoff


----------



## Gilles (Gaspé) (Jan 26, 2021)

As a 12-year-old kid, I saw the H1070 in Matane (Quebec) in September 1972. The H1070 stayed relatively close to the wharf entrance, and the Irving Maple (tug) and Irving Sealion (barge) tandem reached her to reload and later fill the tanks of the Matane new marine plant. The tug and the barge were in fact inaugurating that marine plant with those two loads. The H1070 was only involved in the second load. I was quite impressed by the sight of the H1070. The H1060 and H1070 were probably not well served by the type of (steam) engine Irving installed in them but they were looking good at the time. Four years later, the Irving Arctic was also anchored off the coast of Matane, with the Irving Maple and the Irving Sealion operating the same routine to feed Irving's marine plant in Matane. The Irving Arctic was brand new in 1976. Her sister ships (Eskimo, Ocean and Canada) eventually called directly at the Matane wharf a few years later, probably after a bit of dredging.


----------



## grbosse (Jan 25, 2014)

Gilles (Gaspé) said:


> As a 12-year-old kid, I saw the H1070 in Matane (Quebec) in September 1972. The H1070 stayed relatively close to the wharf entrance, and the Irving Maple (tug) and Irving Sealion (barge) tandem reached her to reload and later fill the tanks of the Matane new marine plant. The tug and the barge were in fact inaugurating that marine plant with those two loads. The H1070 was only involved in the second load. I was quite impressed by the sight of the H1070. The H1060 and H1070 were probably not well served by the type of (steam) engine Irving installed in them but they were looking good at the time. Four years later, the Irving Arctic was also anchored off the coast of Matane, with the Irving Maple and the Irving Sealion operating the same routine to feed Irving's marine plant in Matane. The Irving Arctic was brand new in 1976. Her sister ships (Eskimo, Ocean and Canada) eventually called directly at the Matane wharf a few years later, probably after a bit of dredging.


Gilles, thanks for the details on the H1070. I wasn't on Ship nostalgia for several years, but that was a good read going through the 46 posts on her. Working during those years brings many pleasant memories. When I was learning Spanish, I published stories of my maritime travels 1966 - 1972 at








My Maritime Travels


Versión española “Mi revista marítima” Chapters Prologue Credits 1. M/V Galveston Lumberman/HPWF IMO:5201984 2. Canadian Coast Guard Icebreaker Montcalm/CGBB Class 1 IMO:5240198 3. M/V …




mymaritimetravels.wordpress.com




that brought me a ton of additional details of that period. I still follow maritime subjects, but now that I'm learning Chinese, I don't have quite as much time. Thanks again,
Gil at Métis-sur-Mer, QC


----------



## Simon Tanner (Sep 5, 2010)

Ger7424 said:


> *Re:H-1070*
> 
> I worked as 2nd Cook aboard the 1070, she was still in dry dock and in fact I was the first cook hired for her. It was a few days before she was launched, without fanfare. We left Saint John and headed fo dalhousie N.B to load iron ore, then off to Antwerp. I think it was in 1966 (summer). It was a long time ago,so8'm not positive about that. So I'm ok for a correction. Great program, keep up the good work!!!


i believe my father was steward then. His name was Tony Tanner ....ring any bells?


----------



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ger7424 said:


> *Re:H-1070*
> 
> I worked as 2nd Cook aboard the 1070, she was still in dry dock and in fact I was the first cook hired for her. It was a few days before she was launched, without fanfare. We left Saint John and headed fo dalhousie N.B to load iron ore, then off to Antwerp. I think it was in 1966 (summer). It was a long time ago,so8'm not positive about that. So I'm ok for a correction. Great program, keep up the good work!!!


I wonder do you remember a family aboard for a trip over to Antwerp and back that summer in '66? My Mom, me and my three siblings made the trip. Our car made the trip too, in #7c. Captain Harding was pretty anxious about us being there. Us kids were all under 10 years old and had the run of the ship.


----------



## roy isherwood (Sep 19, 2021)

sparks69 said:


> For many years I have wondered about the origins of the name of a Canadian registered OBO called the H1070. I first saw it in El Palito in Venezuela in 1966 or 7.
> Can anyone help please ?


----------



## roy isherwood (Sep 19, 2021)

Erimus said:


> I had totally forgotten about the H1070..we (BSC) chartered her for a couple of Seven Islands/Port Cartier to UK voyages in the first half of the 70's.....
> 
> geoff


I sailed on the H1070 back in the 70,s owned by Kent Line ,New Brunswick as a engineer got the job through Silver Marine in Liverpool, All winter up in Canada she had a heavy bow to cut through the ice, had a few trips down to Savana Georgia.Chief Engieer was Harry Jones from Wales.


----------

